# What kind of chest guard do you recommend?



## Morisato (Jan 13, 2010)

I saw a chest guard at the local pro shop that was a mesh material. That doesn't seem to be as good as something that was smooth like a breast plate of some sort for the string to slide easily on. Anyone have any comments about this?


----------



## archeryal (Apr 16, 2005)

I use an Arrowhead (UK) chest protector for indoor shooting, and it fits nicely. It has a smooth vinyl covering. 

Outdoors, to avoid baking in the heat, I use a Shibuya mesh type. I don't notice much difference as the chest protector is mainly to keep folds of your shoot or sleeve from catching on the string, and the string should make only incidental and occasional contact with the chest or chest protector. If there is more than that, you need to adjust your form - foot position, shoulder position, upper body, arm/elbow etc. 

I had Cartel chest guards, which is a one-size-fits-all setup, but I found they wore out and got fuzzy too quickly for my liking.


----------



## titanium man (Mar 5, 2005)

I don't understand. Chest protectors are especially good for fat guys, but try finding one that doesn't ride up on you, or look half way nice. They need an extra strap that connects to the left or right belt loop, to keep it from riding up, and thus being comfy and snug.


----------



## SBills (Jan 14, 2004)

The Bernardini Gillos are nice but run big.


----------



## Xcreekarchery1 (Aug 7, 2007)

i love my soma


----------



## strcpy (Dec 13, 2003)

titanium man said:


> I don't understand. Chest protectors are especially good for fat guys, but try finding one that doesn't ride up on you, or look half way nice. They need an extra strap that connects to the left or right belt loop, to keep it from riding up, and thus being comfy and snug.


Same problem here - around 6ft and 300lbs, they never seem to make things that fit. So I did what I do for my hats, shorts, and suits - I got one custom made (in this case by myself - the others I have to have someone else make).

I took a sheet of newspaper and used it as a template, I cut out the basic form I thought I wanted and put it on. Anywhere it fit tight I loosened, and folds I shortened up. I also mocked up the strapping system in the same way.

I then took that form and cut out some light fabric and sewed it together along with the straps. For durability/stiffness I took the cross-stitch hard plastic mesh and cut it into the shape of the area that was under the main part of the chest guard. I then tied that in with some thread every couple of inches around it. The big thing here is to take a pair of scissors and make sure there are no sharp pieces on the plastic mesh.

I can't even really tell I have it on most of the time - indeed I've left the range with it on and notice going into a restaurant. Its MUCH slicker like the vinyl guards but light and cool like the mesh ones. The cross-stitch stiff isn't the most durable material on the planet - it probably needs replaced once a year or so. However that takes all of ten or so minutes to do. 

Other than replacing the plastic every once in a while it looks decent, functions extremely well, and is VERY comfortable. If you had someone who actually knew how to sew it could be made much nicer looking too.


----------



## Progen (Mar 17, 2006)

You big guys might want to try the ArrowHead UK ones. They're bigger than the Korean or Japanese ones.

www.arrowheaduk.com

I use an Angel Large but the ArrowHead UK's Large is way too big so I think their Extra Large should suffice for the slightly larger than average Caucasian male and I believe they can do custom sizes too.


----------



## titanium man (Mar 5, 2005)

SBills said:


> The Bernardini Gillos are nice but run big.


Where do you find these in the States? I'm assuming Alt Services otherwise.


----------



## titanium man (Mar 5, 2005)

Progen said:


> You big guys might want to try the ArrowHead UK ones. They're bigger than the Korean or Japanese ones.
> 
> www.arrowheaduk.com
> 
> I use an Angel Large but the ArrowHead UK's Large is way too big so I think their Extra Large should suffice for the slightly larger than average Caucasian male and I believe they can do custom sizes too.


I'll look for these too. Thanks!


----------



## straat (Jan 22, 2009)

Enighma looks really good. It doesn't have the small straps the don't stay in the same place but a nice broad one around the body.


----------



## titanium man (Mar 5, 2005)

straat said:


> Enighma looks really good. It doesn't have the small straps the don't stay in the same place but a nice broad one around the body.


I like that. It must be the one I've seen on shooters at indoor championships in Europe via video. Thanks!:smile:


----------



## SBills (Jan 14, 2004)

titanium man said:


> Where do you find these in the States? I'm assuming Alt Services otherwise.


Yeah that is where I got mine.


----------



## LoneBear (Feb 6, 2008)

I got mine at Lancaster's about a year ago, I see they have them in white now, rather than only black. :set1_applaud:

http://www.lancasterarchery.com/product_info.php?cPath=49_232&products_id=6887

Mike


----------



## Big.Dave (Dec 13, 2009)

Another vote for the Arrow Head hybrid chest guard just the thing for big people!! the leather panel does the same job as the mod the Koreans do to their shibuya and angel chest guards.


----------



## Warbow (Apr 18, 2006)

Big.Dave said:


> Another vote for the Arrow Head hybrid chest guard just the thing for big people!! the leather panel does the same job as the mod the Koreans do to their shibuya and angel chest guards.


I like my Arrowhead chest guard, but in the summer it does get sweaty. At some point I want to get a guard that is mesh. I've seen some guards that have two layers of mesh, with a finer layer of mesh on the outside. One like that will by my next guard, I think.


----------



## Big.Dave (Dec 13, 2009)

Warbow said:


> I like my Arrowhead chest guard, but in the summer it does get sweaty. At some point I want to get a guard that is mesh. I've seen some guards that have two layers of mesh, with a finer layer of mesh on the outside. One like that will by my next guard, I think.


Yep they do get a bit sweaty on a hot day but the up side for me is they help keep me warm in the cold. maybe we could give old bloke on AIUK a nudge to redesign them to make them.


----------

